# Looking in Middle Georgia



## tammyross (Dec 23, 2008)

Living and working in Middle Georgia and am looking for a medical coding/billing/collections.  I would love it to be in surgery of some kind but not limiting myself to that.  

There are so many great specialities out there, I wouldn't mind getting into something new.  Being a quick learner and self starter makes learning new specialities alot of fun!

If anyone has any leads, I would appreciate it.  I don't have to have a remote job.  I'm just as happy going to the office everyday!!!

Thanks!


----------



## htharpe (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you still looking? If so, what part of Georgia? Thanks!


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Luck, i've been looking in Middle Georgia Since November.. And i have have few to No Leads


----------

